# forms that I am learning



## jem (Sep 21, 2004)

Okay, so I have only been taking Tai Chi for two months. I really love it! I want to practice my forms at home but i want to make sure that I am doing them right. I ordered this dvd, and it's really horrible! The guy who teaches it doesn't have even one of my forms on there. I wanted to look them up on the internet but I'm not sure how to spell them since they are in Chinese. Let me tell you some of them (trying my best with the spelling). Does anyone know these forms?


Tai-yuk
Chirok
Hutsu
Tree, Wind, and Animals (this one's in english...obviously)
Jing gong

This is my first post by the way


----------



## clfsean (Sep 21, 2004)

The only thing I recognise is Jing Gong but I'm not even sure that's correct. 

Where'd you get these from & who made them?


----------



## chi-ca (Sep 21, 2004)

What style taiji are you learning? The forms you listed don't look familiar but if you're studying Yang or Chen style you can get some very good tapes thru the U.S. Wushu Academy: http://uswushuacademy.com  While you're at the site, look at the articles too.  They're very helpful.


----------



## jem (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm not actually sure. Actually, I've heard them call it Tai-chu ( i thought it was the same) ...is there any difference? I'll try to find out.


----------



## pakua (Sep 22, 2004)

Jem, best thing surely is to speak to your Sifu?

Are you really doing 5 different forms at this early stage?

BTW, "Tai Chi White Belt"- what's that? Didn't know there were belts in Tai Chi or are you just using the term to mean Beginner?


----------



## jem (Sep 22, 2004)

No, i have not learned 5 forms.  Those are some forms that are done in class though that some of the higher belts have learned.  As for the belt thing, in tai chi we actually go by sash not belt.  So technically, I am a white sash.  Haha....where would the confused smiley be.  *inserts confused smiley here*


----------



## chi-ca (Sep 22, 2004)

pakua said:
			
		

> Jem, best thing surely is to speak to your Sifu?
> 
> Are you really doing 5 different forms at this early stage?
> 
> BTW, "Tai Chi White Belt"- what's that? Didn't know there were belts in Tai Chi or are you just using the term to mean Beginner?


My school approaches Taiji the way they approach other Wushu classes. They test students and award a belt if the student achieves the required score. White belt students are expected to demonstrate that they know the entire 24 short form done in Yang style. Yellow belts are expected to show that same form with arms and legs coordinated and some rotation. Gold belts learn the long, traditional, Yang form. Since I only have one stripe on my gold belt (i.e. I've only learned 1/4 of the traditional form) I can't tell you what else I'll be judged on to get to orange but Green belts get into push hands, purple starts sword, etc. And our "belts" are like Jem's -- they're actually sashes.


----------

